# What game have you recently completed?



## Taralack (Dec 14, 2012)

I suppose this works in tandem with the "what are you playing now" thread. Try to keep it as spoiler free as possible. 

I finished L.A. Noire today. Did sorta spoil myself on the ending, but didn't expect it to happen so suddenly.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 14, 2012)

I finished CS:GO a couple of nights ago :V


----------



## Fernin (Dec 14, 2012)

The new 3d Castlevania. I rather liked it quite alot.


----------



## Percy (Dec 14, 2012)

I haven't really had much time at all for games recently, because of all my college work. Though I'd have to say that I might work on completing either a Borderlands 2 playthrough or anything else I feel like playing once I'm on winter break.


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Dec 14, 2012)

Haven't got to completing any games because I don't have any to complete! Completed Halo : Reach, Metro 2033, Black Ops, MW3, RDR Red Faction: Guerilla. and thats all the games I have on my Xbox 360. (Still need to finish TDU 2 even though it's more free-roam). Last game I completed was Red Faction Guerilla and my oh my it's a brilliant game.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 14, 2012)

I've seriously only beaten like ten games in my entire life.

Most recent was probably The Ultimate Doom.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 14, 2012)

I finished Hydorah. Beautifully hard game. You can only save 5 times so I had to really buckle down and try my best. Pretty lengthy for a shooter. I also finished Sine Mora.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 14, 2012)

Borderlands 2, TVHM. I was disappointed that you don't get to see Jack's real face.


----------



## Fernin (Dec 14, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> Borderlands 2, TVHM. I was disappointed that you don't get to see Jack's real face.



Yah you do. 

http://borderlands.wikia.com/wiki/Handsome_Jack?file=1348620070076.jpg


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 14, 2012)

Last Window: the Secret of Cape West, though it took me months to finish a game most people could complete in a few hours. That's graduate school for you.


----------



## Rheumatism (Dec 15, 2012)

Battlefield Bad Company 2 on Hard.  Finished the game without using iron sights and it ended up making the game much more enjoyable.  Bad Company 2 is still terrible, what they done to the cast is absolutely unforgivable, but meh I enjoyed it.  Took far too long for Haggard, Sarge and Sweetwater to act like their old selves.  

On a personal note I'm quite sick of iron sights in games. I just refuse to use them these days.  Luckily you don't even have to with most fpses.  The Call of Duties seem to the be only series where you HAVE to use them otherwise you won't hit shit.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 15, 2012)

Fernin said:


> Yah you do.
> 
> http://borderlands.wikia.com/wiki/Handsome_Jack?file=1348620070076.jpg


That wasn't in-game. You can see the grid in the thumbnail of that picture (in the wiki article)


----------



## EllieTheFuzzy (Dec 15, 2012)

Not completed a full game in ages (Probably Bioshock 2 Last time last year), If it counts i've done a cycle of MVM maps on TF2 Plus Coaltown Event if that kinda feels like ..yeah XD


----------



## Fernin (Dec 15, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> That wasn't in-game. You can see the grid in the thumbnail of that picture (in the wiki article)



It is in game. Go kill jack then zoom in on his face.   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eASyi_csSc


----------



## Lisforlove (Dec 15, 2012)

Games i am playing at the moment/finished:

Legand of zelda NES = Level 5
The walking dead = finished (cryed)
Castlevania 3 NES = dont even ask.
Legand of zelda spirit tracks = finished (so happy)

Yeah i am aiming to finish LoZ for the NES soon.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Dec 15, 2012)

Assassins Creed 3.

'twas pretty awesome.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 15, 2012)

Recently completed _The Last Story_.  Final boss had three forms, the last of which having a _ton_ of HP and he killed me three times.  Eventually I figured out exactly what tactics I needed to use to win, and did.

Finished up on the two bonus dungeons, now going for a run on a New Game Plus.  Basic enemies are still at their original levels, however 'special' enemies (giant enemies serving as midbosses, and optional enemies summoned via Summon Circles) are matched to about your level.  And bosses are boosted to _above_ your level (e.g. first boss in the game is now Lv.75, my party is still just under Lv.70).  And one character unexpectedly gets to keep a weapon+ability he had in the final battles.


----------



## Ames (Dec 15, 2012)

Spec Ops: The Line and Dishonored would probably be considered the most recent.

Hardest difficulty, 0 kills first playthrough on Dishonored ftw.  Still thought it was way too easy, even on the hardest difficulty every single AI is beyond legally blind.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 15, 2012)

Fernin said:


> It is in game. Go kill jack then zoom in on his face.   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eASyi_csSc


 I wasn't able to see this upon his death, I even looked.


----------



## Arkxous (Dec 15, 2012)

Ninja Gaiden 3 on the hardest difficulty. My hands hurt ;n;


----------



## Validuz (Dec 15, 2012)

XCOM on second hardest dificulty, Ironman mode. (Can't save!  )
Alot of awesome moments.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 15, 2012)

I recently beat *Sonic Generations* and *Bastion*. Bastion was sort of meh, but Generations was awesome. I also 'beat' *Gokujou Parodius*, but not the extra level yet.


----------



## Teal (Dec 15, 2012)

I never seem to finish games. I get to the lasr level and just leave it there....

Last game I beat was Majora's Mask again.


----------



## Grunnolf (Dec 19, 2012)

I have completed all halo's, all mass effect's, all dragon ages, all gears of wars, all C.O.D's, All farcry's, All dead spaces, All saints rows, all GTA's, Spec ops, and the list goes on forever .... >.> no i don't game much .... alright fuck that i do i beat a game roughly every 4 days on the hardest difficulties but my most recent was halo 4.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 24, 2012)

Guess who just beat the Special Stage in Gokujou Parodius? It's me, I am the champion. I'm high on champ-life right now. I also beat Saints Row 2.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 24, 2012)

Lego Star Wars: The Complete Saga - 100% Complete Game File (After 50 hours). Now that's completion. I also finished the AC III story, but still not done with the game's side missions such as Liberation and Frontiersmen.


----------



## Zenia (Dec 24, 2012)

I beat the new Mario Bros game on Wii U. Now I am going back through to get all the star coins and secret exits.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 24, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> I never seem to finish games. I get to the lasr level and just leave it there....



This. I did this with both Doom II and Duke Nukem 3D. I say I'll just take five before I complete the level, and just completely forget about it. Then like a week or so later I go back to it and I'm like "Fuck this, I'm getting a fresh new start". Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Dec 24, 2012)

Last thing I completed was probably Spyro: Gateway to Glimmer. I can't stop thinking that the Gemcutters sound like Krillin from team four star though....


----------



## Suezotiger (Dec 24, 2012)

I beat FFXII about a week ago. It wasn't the first time I had beaten it but it has been quite a while.


----------



## Taralack (Dec 29, 2012)

I finished Uncharted: The Golden Abyss a few days ago. Pretty standard Uncharted fare, but still enjoyable.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 29, 2012)

Lego LOTR


Spoiler: about funny death



Boromir gets killed by a final banana to the chest. What.


----------



## shteev (Dec 30, 2012)

Need for Speed: Most Wanted

vroom vroom


----------



## Saga (Dec 30, 2012)

shteev said:


> Need for Speed: Most Wanted
> 
> vroom vroom


I love that game. Did you find all the jack spots?


Mine = FarCry 3. I chose to save my friends & leaave the island.


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Dec 30, 2012)

- Asura's Wrath


----------



## Saga (Dec 30, 2012)

K.A.I.S.E.R- X said:


> - Asura's Wrath


Question... 
dafuq is a "ã‚ªã‚ªã‚«ãƒŸã®æ­¦å£«"?


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Dec 30, 2012)

cyanogen said:


> Question...
> dafuq is a "ã‚ªã‚ªã‚«ãƒŸã®æ­¦å£«"?



Its "Wolf Samurai" in Kanji. Hence the creature in my avatar


----------



## Saga (Dec 30, 2012)

K.A.I.S.E.R- X said:


> Its "Wolf Samurai" in Kanji. Hence the creature in my avatar


makes sense now!


----------



## shteev (Dec 30, 2012)

cyanogen said:


> I love that game. Did you find all the jack spots?



Not quite. I think I found most, not sure.


----------



## thebronychip (Dec 30, 2012)

halo 4 the story was pretty good but not really worth 60 bucks in my opinion : P


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 30, 2012)

not really a game you can complete but i won a tourney in swordgirls so that semi-counts and or is something like that.


----------



## Symlus (Dec 30, 2012)

Latest game I completed by my standards was Black Ops 2. Campaign complete, but I suck too much to play online.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 30, 2012)

I hardly ever stick with games long enough to beat them.

But I think my most recent was Hotline Miami. Fabulous gaim.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 30, 2012)

I actually completed a few challenges I've been working on. :3
My Metroid Prime hard mode runs are getting better, beating the game in 2:19.08. Learned how to use some new tricks and shaved a massive hour off my previous 3:24 (forget the seconds) personal best.

I got through DoDonPachi 1's first loop again on one credit, but I bomb spammed and died 4 times in the last two levels starting once at the fifth boss, once in stage 6, and twice on the last bastard. Luckily I got all the extends of the game possible in the first loop. I then lost my last life almost immediately at the start of loop 2.
It was bad. ;-;

For the fourth fucking time in a row, I 100% F-Zero GX. My data for this game hasn't been nice to me and it just always gets lost in one way or another.

And last, I 1CC'd Gradius V on very hard mode. Been working on that since I was 15. The last level is cold and CRUEL so I died 6 times there. Thank goodness I had a lot of lives!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 30, 2012)

Journey.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 30, 2012)

NerdyMunk said:


> Journey.



Heard that was a good game.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 30, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> Heard that was a good game.


Yeah. It was. And sad.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 30, 2012)

NerdyMunk said:


> Yeah. It was. And sad.



What happened?


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 30, 2012)

Kotor II


----------



## Zydala (Dec 31, 2012)

Walking Dead. Sob sob sobsobsobsob



XoPachi said:


> What happened?



It's hard to explain without experiencing it, unfortunately. No dialogue + implied story + dependency on music and atmosphere = really hard to describe


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 31, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> What happened?


W/o giving too much away, 



Spoiler: just light one



The first (false) ending, especially while playing with another person (was the biggest WTF moment to man tears)


 and you feel bad when you "warned" your companion to not get hurt, yet when you see them it is painful to watch, because then you lose a lot of powers I will not name. Then there are moments you are playing with another person and they sit down and sink into the sand (when they leave the game.) Then I feel alone.


----------



## Rheumatism (Dec 31, 2012)

Rebeat Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 on Veteran.  Ya know... I think this is my favorite single player campaign of all the Call of Duty titles.


----------



## Percy (Dec 31, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Rebeat Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 on Veteran.  Ya know... I think this is my favorite single player campaign of all the Call of Duty titles.


My dad always plays that campaign over and over. He never plays online, just campaign.


----------



## Rheumatism (Dec 31, 2012)

Really?  My dad used to play the game all the time too.  But he'd only play one level, the snow sniping level with Price, over and over and over.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 31, 2012)

FarCry 3. The reason it took me so long is because I got hooked to the multiplayer.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 31, 2012)

Halo 3 on legendary.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 31, 2012)

COD: Black Ops II


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 31, 2012)

NerdyMunk said:


> W/o giving too much away,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trust me, I do not care about spoilers...which is why I just watched a playthrough. Maybe the guy didn't do everything, but while that game is astronomically beautiful (dat SAND), I wouldn't see myself crying. Flower on the other hand...I watched someone play that, tissues didn't help, I needed a washcloth. QwQ


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 31, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> Trust me, I do not care about spoilers...which is why I just watched a playthrough. Maybe the guy didn't do everything, but while that game is astronomically beautiful (dat SAND), I wouldn't see myself crying. Flower on the other hand...I watched someone play that, tissues didn't help, I needed a washcloth. QwQ


Well,


Spoiler: about first ending



You couldn't "feel" the play through. During the moment uphill in the snow, the controller vibrated to a slower and slower "heartbeat", so I know something was going to happen. Then it stopped and we both got slower. There was only the light silence of us going through the snow slower and slower. It was quite haunting. Then I saw the other player go down and was like :O. Then it faded to white and I was like, "What, no!" It was sad seeing my companion go down first especially if I was playing with them before for a long time.


----------



## veeno (Dec 31, 2012)

Dark souls.


----------



## Magick (Dec 31, 2012)

Completed? Hmm, I think the last one was The Walking Dead. 

That hurt.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jan 1, 2013)

Legend of Zelda, Ocarina of Time


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 1, 2013)

Dwarf Fortress.


----------



## RiverSong (Jan 2, 2013)

Recently got the last ending of Nier. Couldn't stop crying.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 3, 2013)

Sly 1.


----------



## Percy (Jan 3, 2013)

Even though it was a little while ago, I completed Scribblenauts: Unlimited... at least, all the missions.

There's still plenty of screwing around to do.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 3, 2013)

I just got Dark Souls: Prepare to Die edition for the PC, without a controller. Haven't tried it just yet.

If I beat the whole thing, do I get a blowjob or something?


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 3, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I just got Dark Souls: Prepare to Die edition for the PC, without a controller. Haven't tried it just yet.
> 
> If I beat the whole thing, do I get a blowjob or something?


Good for you, but get a controller. It's nigh unplayable without one. I promise you if you beat it I will give you an e-blowjob.  Actually no. That game is a blowjob unto itself. So fugging good.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 3, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Good for you, but get a controller. It's nigh unplayable without one. I promise you if you beat it I will give you an e-blowjob.  Actually no. That game is a blowjob unto itself. So fugging good.



So no blowjob?

I want my money back.



Anyway, I do have a cheapo controller sat somewhere. It pretty much exactly resembles a 360 controller, so I should hopefully be able to use it. But if not, I will be very buttmad.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Jan 3, 2013)

I recently beat American McGee's Alice, and moved on to the sequel, Alice: Madness Returns. I love the story of this series thus far.


----------



## Furcade (Jan 5, 2013)

I finished Far Cry the Third yesterday. The ending of that game sucks hard, especially compared to the rest of the game. And _especially_ especially when compared to the end of Spec Ops: The Line, the last game I'd finished before that.


----------



## Fenristhewolf (Jan 7, 2013)

Recently?  Let's see, Halo 4, AC3, and BL2 dlc.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 7, 2013)

Last game i completed was Halo 4, dat ending, many feels were had.


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 8, 2013)

Far Cry 3. I kept saying "Oh shit." during the final cutscene. The game was great though.


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 8, 2013)

XIII


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jan 13, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Last game i completed was Halo 4, dat ending, many feels were had.


My main feeling was sad, sad that I didn't get a boss battle! I was so psyched up for a boss battle but instead I get some crappy QTE and that's it.
The game was good but that left me a little disappointed.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 13, 2013)

Beat *Silent Hill: Downpour *and was very satisfied with the ending. Now I have to go back and get the other ones.


----------



## Percy (Jan 14, 2013)

I just beat the first playthrough of Borderlands 2. The final boss was easy, but really time consuming.


----------



## veeno (Jan 14, 2013)

Ninja gaiden (nes version)

Wow this game sure made we want to kill myself.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 14, 2013)

Ratchet and Clank : Full Frontal Assault.


----------



## JowiStinks (Jan 14, 2013)

New Super Mario Bros. U. I bought the game kind of hesitantly, as I've been disappointed by the vanilla-flavored New Super Mario Bros. series so far. I have to admit, though, I'm such a sucker for Nintendo and Mario that I had a lot of fun. If I look past my fanboy goggles, I completely understand criticisms of the game regarding its following the copy-and-paste trend of the series. Still, the level design was consistently awesome and I thought the additional modes were great.


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 15, 2013)

I just finished Sonic Adventure 2. Now to raise my chaos.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 18, 2013)

Beat Halo 4. First time a game made me cry since EarthBound. Not one for story, but man did that game pull me in by the scrotum. Poor chief...

I also like that Starfox/Rogue Squadron like level at the end. Played almost exactly like Rogue Squadron II's Death Star trench run and Starfox 64's Venom level (even entered the Didact's ship like Fox entered Andross's lair) put together. You can't tell me otherwise. You aren't slick 343...


----------



## Tiiria (Jan 18, 2013)

Beat Dungeon Defenders. For the most part. Now I'm leveling five other characters. Because that game is so addictive and cool.


----------



## Caden_The_Dingo (Jan 18, 2013)

I beat Star Wars Battlefront 2 again. (Why don't they make 3 ;_;?)


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jan 18, 2013)

Chrono Trigger. Best feel-good game of all time.

And Metroid Fusion is one of the best plots ever- I still feel my heart rush every single time I have to flee the SA-X.


----------



## Jay-Hyaena (Jan 18, 2013)

Last game I beat wasâ€‹Pokemon Black 2, though very soon I'll be coming upon the ending of Final Fantasy VI as well.


----------



## Demensa (Jan 18, 2013)

While I haven't _completed _the game (which is essentially impossible), I finished the main questline for Skyrim today. It wasn't nearly as difficult as I anticipated and left me feeling the tiniest bit disappointed after I was done, but it was still quite enjoyable and there's plenty to do yet...


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 19, 2013)

So I just beat Resident Evil 5 for the first time (I wait until games are $5 dollars lol) anyway, during the final fight Chris started punching a boulder. I did not see that coming.


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 19, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> So I just beat Resident Evil 5 for the first time (I wait until games are $5 dollars lol) anyway, during the final fight Chris started punching a boulder. I did not see that coming.



Sheva died 10 times the first time I tried punching the boulder.


----------



## Greycoat (Jan 19, 2013)

I finally got around to playing and beating Batman: Arkham City.
All I can say is watching all the detail they put into those games makes me feel inadequate as an artist. Still doing all those riddler trophies though. Trying to avoid looking them up and doing it the old fashioned way. I suck at the combat in that game, but I'm the hero Gotham deserves when it comes to stealth.


----------



## Kyulein (Jan 19, 2013)

Last game I "completed" was Assassin's Creed 3. Though I still need to achieve 100% with some missions... >>
Is fun to play nonetheless^^


----------



## EllieTheFuzzy (Jan 19, 2013)

FIFA 08 yo, Just chillin on the easy yo, Buying Lampard And Shevchenko for Ac Milan, Mutilating Fenerbache in a friendly. Gonna just do a load of em since i can stack manager modes yo .


----------



## Takeo Wolf (Jan 19, 2013)

Assassins creed 3


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 19, 2013)

Kyulein said:


> Last game I "completed" was Assassin's Creed 3. Though I still need to achieve 100% with some missions... >>
> Is fun to play nonetheless^^





Spoiler



Just don't get attacked by bears.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 19, 2013)

Finally beat all the routes in Darius Gaiden. Curious Chandelier was a fucking prick.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Jan 29, 2013)

Last game I completed was Skyrim (Yes I've taken this long) I like to do all the little quests and things, plus messing around with various mods that add stuff here and there.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 30, 2013)

Just beat* Shadowrun *finally. It was cool and interesting, but definitely flawed.


----------



## Grimpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I rarely finish games.  Last one I beat recently was Darksiders.  Haven't touched the second yet.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 5, 2013)

Finished all the official campaigns in L4D recently, in multiplayer co-op.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 5, 2013)

I completed Antichamber yesterday and have a few puzzles left.
I suggest everybody to get this game - other than being a wonderful puzzle game, the way the game hints you is amazing. It is full of thought and spirit.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 5, 2013)

I beat Devil May Quatro. I really liked it. I'll probably dip in for the harder difficulties once in a while.


----------



## HellboundHeartless (Feb 8, 2013)

Just beat the newest DmC, and I'm working on the Attitude Era chapters on WWE 13 (mostly so I can ignore the new people I don't know).


----------



## Golden (Feb 9, 2013)

Gears of War 3 Campaign. Holy fuck do I ever need to stop playing shooters.


----------



## Teal (Feb 9, 2013)

I finished Final Fantasy XIII a few days ago. (I had gotten to the half way point...two years ago)

The final boss was the easiest in any SquareEnix game I have everyplayed. Ever.


----------



## Magick (Feb 15, 2013)

The Last Stand - Union City

Had a crap ton of ammo left over too.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 15, 2013)

Finally went back and beat the final boss of original La Mulana.  (I've already beaten the remake.)


----------



## Tyrbis (Feb 15, 2013)

Finally completed contra on GB. Now I'll try to beat castlevania on nes.


----------



## Milotarcs (Feb 15, 2013)

Portal (for the second time) and Antichamber.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 18, 2013)

I have completed Hard Mode of *Gunstar Super Heroes* with *3 *HP. Quite a close call. The game was really fun, a good sequel. My two complaints were there were a few levels that were clumsy and entirely un-fun. Also the visuals were a little hectic at times. I'd often miss things and get hit because so much would be going on.



> Now I'll try to beat castlevania on nes.


That's on my to do list also. Can't wait.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 20, 2013)

Lego POTC - Story Mode. Boy, there is still much more.


----------



## Aidy (Feb 20, 2013)

Deadlight, I love that game. Time to replay it on nightmare mode or w/e the hardest difficulty's called


----------



## Car Fox (Feb 20, 2013)

I recently went back and completed the first Gran Turismo. It was only difficlut because every car you have, you have to tune-up in order to compete with other racers. With High Speed Ring taking forever to load, having to race the Grand Valley 300km, and the two Special Stage Route 11 All-Night races, only adds to it's difficulty. although I did complete it in less than a week.


----------



## Outcast (Feb 20, 2013)

I've been going retro for awhile, so I just beat Super Metroid for the 300th time. Working my way around Super Mario World and A Link to the Past right now.


----------



## Tableside6 (Feb 20, 2013)

Dead Space 3. I beat the game 3 times and got the Devil's Horns. The Devil's Horns (or as I like to call it: The Finger Banger) is amazing!


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Feb 20, 2013)

I recently played through Metro 2033 again, that's about the 8th time if I remember right. Don't know why I just love that game.


----------



## Teal (Feb 21, 2013)

Just finished Final Fantasy XIII-2. It was soooooo much better than the first one.

I also had the same problem I have on all games that have monsters that you can catch/recruit;  I use the ones I get first/early and NEVER change them. -_-


----------



## Taralack (Apr 1, 2013)

Finished Bioshock Infinite last night. Already knew the ending, but it was still an amazing journey. Many feels were had.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 1, 2013)

I. Killed. RED EYE!!!!
I am AMAZING!!!!!

I was fiending on Raiden Fighters 2.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 1, 2013)

Teal said:


> I also had the same problem I have on all games that have monsters that you can catch/recruit;  I use the ones I get first/early and NEVER change them. -_-


Is that even a problem?


----------



## Teal (Apr 2, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Is that even a problem?


 Yes, I get stuck with the weak monsters but am unable to use something else.


Also just completed Pokemon White 2. Finaly.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 2, 2013)

Speaking of Pokemon, there are some times I think that trading off your starter should be a crime.


----------



## TheKittyDante (Apr 3, 2013)

Well I just got through my first play through of DmC all the way to the end.
 But if we're speaking 100% completed then Lego Indiana Jones -mumbles- <.< Took aaages. DX


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 3, 2013)

I have the worst luck with my Gamecube data. My memory card is always formatting for some reason. I had to 100% F-Zero GX for the fifth time. Just finished the last chapter on very hard. It's fun so I always start with this game first. I'm getting a new card.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 4, 2013)

TheKittyDante said:


> Well I just got through my first play through of DmC all the way to the end.
> But if we're speaking 100% completed then Lego Indiana Jones -mumbles- <.< Took aaages. DX


That's why the game has wonderful cheat codes nowadays for all the red bricks, gold bricks, and other character collectables
I went on without doing this and it took me 60 hours to 100% The Complete Saga.


----------



## TheKittyDante (Apr 4, 2013)

NerdyMunk said:


> That's why the game has wonderful cheat codes nowadays for all the red bricks, gold bricks, and other character collectables
> I went on without doing this and it took me 60 hours to 100% The Complete Saga.




There's a whut'now for the who? o.o
There's cheats!?

Naaaaaaa DX

Ah well, I can take a little pride in knowing I did it fully with no cheats. Yeah 60 hours sounds about right honestly, but still had loads more fun with it than I thought I would. XD Came in one of those "Two Pack" bundle games, though I've heard the Kung Fu Panda game is more hassle to 100% than it's worth. xP


----------



## Ames (Apr 4, 2013)

Far Cry 3

It was... overly meh.
Storyline was a gargantuan clusterfuck, OVERLY cliche characters (apart from Vaas, that dude was awesome), AI's blinder and deafer than shit, was WAY too easy even on the highest difficulty setting.

Felt way unpolished and gameplay was stupidly shallow.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 4, 2013)

Beat Metal Slug Advance on hard! Just a few cards left until 100% is achieved. However I need to beat all of the bosses under some time limit to get the cards.... :-[


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 5, 2013)

Just beat Bayonetta.  Normal mode, nothing special, most levels only got a Stone grade (not even Bronze) because I died a lot.  Replaying the levels over again definitely got a few better results though.  Game's also got an art gallery, which is cool, I love art galleries.  This one includes both concept art as well as a viewer for most of the in-game 3D models.  Too bad it doesn't have Jeanne's animal forms like it does Bayonetta's (or at least not yet), but the concept art gallery does.  I think I should sketch those sometime.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Apr 5, 2013)

I finished blasting and gutting my way through Bulletstorm yesterday.


----------



## Demensa (Apr 6, 2013)

Finally finished Amnesia: The Dark Descent. The game as a whole is thoroughly excellent and it's really set the bar high for me in terms of horror games.  
A couple of parts in the game had me walking around for an hour or so, trying to figure out what to do, but otherwise I don't have any problems with the game.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Apr 7, 2013)

Ratchet and Clank: All 4 One, it gets pretty tough in a few spots towards the end.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 7, 2013)

Fucking finally finished Doom II. For some reason I always felt like restarting the game before defeating the Icon of Sin.

Got a little xbox achievement for it and everything.

I truly am happy with my life.


----------



## Grunnolf (Apr 8, 2013)

Just finished the starcraft 2 expansion yay!


----------



## Outcast (Apr 8, 2013)

Just completed The Legend of Zelda: The Minish Cap, which was difficult as fuck in my opinion. 

I also just finished Duke Nukem 3D on the hardest difficulty... achievement get! And that's why I'm the Omega, folks.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 8, 2013)

Outcast said:


> I also just finished Duke Nukem 3D on the hardest difficulty... achievement get! And that's why I'm the Omega, folks.



I got to the final boss and gave up because I had like 15hp, no medkits, and no scuba gear. On Damn I'm Good. Fuck that shit.

I'm currently replaying The Birth on Piece of Cake just so I can get it over with.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 11, 2013)

I beat Sexy PArodius. It was ...







Quite silly.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 12, 2013)

Sly 3


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Apr 14, 2013)

Halo 4. I'm actually amazed that they have been able to keep the series so amazing after so many installments.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 15, 2013)

I beat Metal Slug with only 5 continues. Guess that's good enough for me. All those deaths were in the Final Mission.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 15, 2013)

EDIT: You can't COMPLETE League of Legends.


----------



## Azure (Apr 15, 2013)

clive barkers undying. i forgot how anticlimactic the final boss fight was, it just didnt make any sense. a giant worm? with tentacles? that is pathetically easy to kill? not to mention the fact that you go straight from the most difficult boss, to almost the easiest boss, RIGHT AWAY. like, you kill the creepy jester bitch, and then you are immediately facing cthulus dickspawn. the rest of the game, immensely satisfying and well driven with story and gameplay. it just, crosses up at the end. im thinking of replaying EVERY HALF LIFE EVER. in order. just to get my anticipation back up for episode 3, which has been longer coming that fucking duke nukem forever.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 15, 2013)

Duke Nukem...took a rather long time to get here. Let's hope the result isn't the same with Half-Life 3.


----------



## Shay Feral (Apr 15, 2013)

Me and a friend beat the new Army of Two game, it was pretty fun.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 17, 2013)

Beat Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity last night.

It totally did NOT help that half my team, including my PC spent much of the battle against Munna's gang sleeping (and that "Sleep" and "Nightmare" count as separate status ailments, so the "Prevention" Team Skill won't protect you here).  Four vs. seven, Virizion could take out the four Gigalith pretty much unchallenged (though those guys survived like 10+ hits thanks to the "Tough" skill -- I have the same skill but does it activate in my favor that often?  Noooooooo....)  Then I realized I had two Health Orbs in my inventory -- things which completely protect your team from status ailments.  Battle would've been a lot easier if I had actually used them ....

Then there's Kyurem.  Wow, that guy is big.  Like 3x3 grid tiles big.  And his version of "Dragon Breath" is like the Wave Motion Gun of Dragon Breaths.  Sure, it takes him a turn to charge up but it hits a wide berth, oh and since my character is also a Dragon-type that means we do double damage to each other.

The final boss isn't actually a Pokemon.  It's partly scripted, but you DO have to survive a lot of damage (AND status ailments) to live long enough to beat it.

So yeah, another world saved, another game beaten.


----------



## Magick (Apr 19, 2013)

Binding of Isaac, took longer than I'd like to admit >.<


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 19, 2013)

Just completed a bit of Poker Night at the Inventory. If by 'completed' you mean I won all the promo items for Team Fortress 2. It's basically the reason why 90% buy the game in the first place. Before I got the game, I didn't even know how to play poker. But now I do, at least.


----------



## Symlus (Apr 21, 2013)

Spent 60 hours in Star Ocean: The Last Hope, and I just beat it. The final boss? Piece of cake. Everything in this game was easy, so long as leveled up enough. Hella confusing story.


----------



## Percy (Apr 21, 2013)

I completed True Vault Hunter Mode in Borderlands 2. 'Twas a challenge.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 21, 2013)

Gears of War 3


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 26, 2013)

Completed my first run-through of Mass Effect on my femshep.. I got the paragon achievement haha.

Now I'm running on my manshep and I'm trying to choose more renegade options and a different party system (as well as being a Vanguard instead of a soldier.)  It's really hard for me to be mean to video game characters. :C  Since I unlocked the hard(er?) mode I'm thinking about trying it out with him to see how it goes.  The normal mode was kind of easy for me once I figured out the game mechanics.  Like the end battle was.. kind of anti-climactic 8T;;


----------



## Percy (Apr 28, 2013)

I just completed Mr. Torgue's Campaign of Carnage on Borderlands 2. Mr. Torgue is amazing.


----------



## gameboi9321 (Apr 28, 2013)

Blue Wish: Resurrection Plus.

It was a fucking bullet hell massacre.


----------



## Symlus (Apr 28, 2013)

Borderlands 2. Took me ~10 seconds to kill the warrior.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 29, 2013)

Ratchet and Clank - Finally!


----------



## lilyWhite (Apr 29, 2013)

_New Vegas_'s Dead Money DLC.

Without a doubt, the _worst_ DLC I've ever played. An attempt at survival horror where certain skills completely negate the "survival" and "horror" aspect, where the dangers you face are more along the lines of annoyances than genuine threats, where the only reason to put yourself through it is the absolutely game-breaking rewards for the DLC (and naturally, Dead Money makes it _very_ easy to screw yourself out of a great deal of those rewards).


----------



## Nikolinni (Apr 29, 2013)

I recently fought my way to the top in Unreal Tournament (99)'s Single Player mode. It was...actually pretty fun. Granted Capture the Flag mode would get a little frustrating with bots, but it was a nice way to go through and experience the different game modes that UT99 has to offer.


----------



## Clancy (Apr 30, 2013)

bvbxvbxvb xcvb cxv


----------



## Seekrit (Apr 30, 2013)

Ys I & II Chronicles, Ys: The Oath in Felghana.

Never played an Ys game before last week, now I love them. Roos! Pikkards!


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Apr 30, 2013)

lilyWhite said:


> _New Vegas_'s Dead Money DLC.
> 
> Without a doubt, the _worst_ DLC I've ever played. An attempt at survival horror where certain skills completely negate the "survival" and "horror" aspect, where the dangers you face are more along the lines of annoyances than genuine threats, where the only reason to put yourself through it is the absolutely game-breaking rewards for the DLC (and naturally, Dead Money makes it _very_ easy to screw yourself out of a great deal of those rewards).



So, I'm not the only one who didn't like it. Old world Blues is the only DLC for New Vegas that is worth playing if you ask me.


----------



## DMAN14 (Apr 30, 2013)

This game took forever :v

Spider Solitaire


----------



## Seekrit (Apr 30, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> So, I'm not the only one who didn't like it. Old world Blues is the only DLC for New Vegas that is worth playing if you ask me.



I was going to buy the Ultimate Edition on Steam. Should I bother if the DLC's crap?


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Apr 30, 2013)

secretfur said:


> I was going to buy the Ultimate Edition on Steam. Should I bother if the DLC's crap?



I forgot about the Lonesome Road DLC, between that one and Old World Blues it would be worth it plus it will give you some other goodies as well as the other Honest Hearts and Dead Money DLCs. So, even though the last two aren't that good its still worth the $20 especially if you haven't played any of the DLCs. You might want to make sure that version has them all first though.


----------



## lilyWhite (Apr 30, 2013)

secretfur said:


> I was going to buy the Ultimate Edition on Steam. Should I bother if the DLC's crap?



The DLC questlines are hit-and-miss: _Honest Hearts_ is just a bunch of fetch quests and _Dead Money_ is...as I described above, but _Old World Blues_ is an hilarious adventure and _Lonesome Road_ is pretty epic. Plus _Gun Runners' Arsenal_ adds several great weapons (MF Hyperbreeder Alpha, MF Hyperbreeder Alpha, *MF Hyperbreeder Alpha*), and _Courier's Stash_ gives you a pretty big head-start on the early game, along with a great lightweight armor and throwing spears (the perfect tool for murdering faction-associated NPCs without gaining negative reputation). But all of the DLCs have some incredible loot and incredible perks (you don't even need to do the DLCs for most of the perks), so I say all of the DLCs are worth it just for the new stuff.


----------



## Seekrit (Apr 30, 2013)

Hmm, sounds like it might be worth the twenty buck then. But it can wait, plenty of other games to beat first. Damn Steam and its incredible daily offers.

Oh and I just finished Stealth Bastard. On-topiiiiiiic.


----------



## Taralack (May 2, 2013)

Just finished The Walking Dead. (the Telltale one, not the crappy shooter one)

Oh god my feels.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 2, 2013)

I finally...FINALLY unlocked all 101 ships in R-Type Final. Took me 130 hours, but every last one was fun. I love this game.



Lev1athan said:


> Borderlands 2. Took me ~10 seconds to kill the warrior.



Bee Shield too nice!!!
You won't get an Interfacer though!


----------



## Harbinger (May 6, 2013)

I just completed Bioshock Infinte...

For some reason i wasnt expecting much despite loving the first two, but wow, everything about that game was beautiful, what an amazing story and the visuals...best game i've played in a long while. So many feels towards the end...


----------



## Stratelier (May 25, 2013)

I just beat Alundra ... finally.

I only started playing it like 5 years ago, made it as far as the final boss (and his final form, too!) only to die horribly.  Stupid disembodied hands that grab you for a whopping 20 points damage did me in then....

So recently I started afresh, found a lot more of the secrets on the way through, faced the final boss with better HP on my side and more knowledge about how to use the healing items (protip: Water Book + Magic Elixyr + all four MP equals 8 Strength Elixyrs worth of healing!).  Still got owned by the final boss (again, giant hands) but I came back for a rematch today and turned the tables (protip: the hands pause before grabbing you; keep moving and you won't get caught.  Oh, and you can take them out in just a few hits, which *seriously* makes the battle less deadly)

Yay!  That's one less story with me wondering how it ends.  Ending sequence had some pretty awesome traditional animation, too.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 26, 2013)

Transformers: War For Cybertron.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 26, 2013)

I beat Demon's Souls last week. It was LAUGHABLY easy as a magic user. That is to say I literally laughed at how unchallenging it was.  The Homing Soul Mass is amazingly hax. Most bosses died in three or four uses of it.


----------



## Clancy (May 27, 2013)

,vbm,m vb mnvbmn


----------



## SteamOtter (May 29, 2013)

Two most recent were System Shocks 1 and 2. I kept hearing about them because System Shock 2 is often compared to Deus Ex, one of my favorite games ever. They were both a lot of fun, and especially the first System Shock was way more fun than I expected after seeing it and finding out it was on DOS.


----------



## SteamOtter (May 29, 2013)

lilyWhite said:


> The DLC questlines are hit-and-miss: _Honest Hearts_ is just a bunch of fetch quests and _Dead Money_ is...as I described above, but _Old World Blues_ is an hilarious adventure and _Lonesome Road_ is pretty epic. Plus _Gun Runners' Arsenal_ adds several great weapons (MF Hyperbreeder Alpha, MF Hyperbreeder Alpha, *MF Hyperbreeder Alpha*), and _Courier's Stash_ gives you a pretty big head-start on the early game, along with a great lightweight armor and throwing spears (the perfect tool for murdering faction-associated NPCs without gaining negative reputation). But all of the DLCs have some incredible loot and incredible perks (you don't even need to do the DLCs for most of the perks), so I say all of the DLCs are worth it just for the new stuff.


Dead Money actually has a pretty interesting backstory, it's just unfortunately covered up by the boring questline. And I agree that Lonesome Road was really awesome.


----------



## DrDingo (May 30, 2013)

Just completed Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to infinity. (It came out way later in Europe.) I've always loved the stories on the mystery dungeon games, and how they have the power to make you feel strong emotion. I admit I felt a bit choked up at the end. It's got to be the best one yet. I have noticed a lot of effort has gone into more recent 3ds games such as this and Luigi's Mansion 2. Tons of custom animations and 3d environments in both of them.


----------



## itsamadworld919 (Jun 11, 2013)

Conker's Bad Fur Day.

Aheh... aheh... eehhhh....


----------



## Saga (Jun 11, 2013)

GTA: San Andreas.
It took me 4 years to actually finish it because I spent 90% of the time screwing around
_becasue its GTA

_


lilyWhite said:


> _New Vegas_'s Dead Money DLC.


Lonesome road is really good but hard as FUCK

It's no understatement


----------



## St.Evan (Jun 14, 2013)

itsamadworld919 said:


> Conker's Bad Fur Day.
> 
> Such a weird game...good school day memories. I just finished Klonoa 'Empire of Dreams' on the GBA, which is my first Klonoa game, quite a fun experience. And now for something completely different, I might actually try and finish Suikoden II now...


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 15, 2013)

Although in this case the term "completion" is all relative, I went back to SSB and snagged Tabuu's trophy in the final levl of Subspace Emissary.  Now where are those missing secrets already that keep me at 99% completion instead of 100%....


----------



## Taralack (Jun 15, 2013)

Finished Cold Fear recently. A friend gifted it to me on Steam because he thought it reminded him of a story I'm working on.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 15, 2013)

I played Portal 1 through in a bit more than an hour.


----------



## Ansitru (Jun 15, 2013)

I finished Sword & Sworcery recently. 
Gorgeous graphics, awesome soundtrack and the writing is witty. Definitely a thumbs-up from me. c:


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 15, 2013)

Took me 900,000,000 hours, but I finally 1CCed Ketsui's loop one. I don't think...I'll ever pull off loop two (or loop one again for that matter). Christ this game is hard.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 15, 2013)

I finally beat Solatorobo: Red the Hunter.
I'm trying for Bioshock on survivor mode now.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 29, 2013)

Finished Dead Space the other week.


----------



## Unicornboy (Jul 4, 2013)

Dark Souls...again, this is like the 5th time playing through this game now.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

fire emblem, playing it again now.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 4, 2013)

Finished Dead Space 3.
I watched the credits too. Such a huge list of people who made the game D:


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jul 4, 2013)

Bioshock infinite,
Halo 1 / 2


----------



## Demensa (Jul 4, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Finished Dead Space 3.
> I watched the credits too. Such a huge list of people who made the game D:



I let the credits roll on every game I play...
It's a nice calm way to let the ending of a game sink in.

Regarding the game though, did you find it took longer to complete than the other Dead Space games? (Assuming you've played them)
I recently finished Dead Space 3 and it seemed like a much bigger game than the previous two.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 4, 2013)

Demensa said:


> I let the credits roll on every game I play...
> It's a nice calm way to let the ending of a game sink in.
> 
> Regarding the game though, did you find it took longer to complete than the other Dead Space games? (Assuming you've played them)
> I recently finished Dead Space 3 and it seemed like a much bigger game than the previous two.


I am a DS fan. I've played them all and watched the shitey movies.
DS1 was the best hands down.
But Ds3 had the most variety. Most suits, most environments, most places and most guns :V
What I don't understand though, are the loopholes in the ending of Ds3.


Spoiler: Ending



First you spend half the game fixing the machine, and then when it is in million pieces flying in space, all it takes to work is a single turn of a key. Also when Danik first turns the key, why didn't Isaac use TK module to turn the key instead of trying to helplessly reach it with his hand.


----------



## Demensa (Jul 4, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I am a DS fan. I've played them all and watched the shitey movies.
> DS1 was the best hands down.
> But Ds3 had the most variety. Most suits, most environments, most places and most guns :V



I agree that DS1 was easily the best. I liked the variety that DS3 had, but the ability to customise your gun and collecting materials ended up annoying me as much as I thought it was cool.
I spent way to much time building and taking apart guns rather than playing through the levels; though that's probably more due to my indecision rather than a fault of the game itself.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 4, 2013)

Demensa said:


> I agree that DS1 was easily the best. I liked the variety that DS3 had, but the ability to customise your gun and collecting materials ended up annoying me as much as I thought it was cool.
> I spent way to much time building and taking apart guns rather than playing through the levels; though that's probably more due to my indecision rather than a fault of the game itself.


I didn't like the fact all weapons shared ammo. It was stupid. how could something possibly be a rocket, bullet and a plasma charge at the same time.
It made me just boost my planetcracker Plasma cutter to the max and stick to it. Consumed little ammo and was very powerful.


----------



## Demensa (Jul 4, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I didn't like the fact all weapons shared ammo. It was stupid. how could something possibly be a rocket, bullet and a plasma charge at the same time.
> It made me just boost my planetcracker Plasma cutter to the max and stick to it. Consumed little ammo and was very powerful.



That annoyed me too...

Also, did you use any of the ration seals to buy anything?
I didn't use them at all because I thought they would be way overpowered. 
You can buy a ridiculous amount of tungsten and other materials for relatively few ration seals.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 4, 2013)

Demensa said:


> That annoyed me too...
> 
> Also, did you use any of the ration seals to buy anything?
> I didn't use them at all because I thought they would be way overpowered.
> You can buy a ridiculous amount of tungsten and other materials for relatively few ration seals.


I never even tried to find a way to use them. In the end I think I had closer to 150 seals


----------



## Dreythalion (Jul 16, 2013)

Currently finished the above list of games in addition to my yearly play through of some good old games.
List is as follows:
Castlevania: SOTN
Dark Souls (Finally!)
Ecco 1 and 2
Lightening Force (Thunder Force 4 for anyone outside of the U.S.)
Thunder Force 3
Super Metroid (Under 3 hours again with 100% items.)
and a few others, what I'm playing now? Skies of Arcadia on my DC and some Smite.
Small Edit: -facepalm- I forgot the game me and my mom used to play together Life Force.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 16, 2013)

Finished Dead Space 2 the other day.


----------



## iconmaster (Jul 16, 2013)

I just finished OFF recently.

Oh my god. Oh... My god, the ending. I was practically crying there.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 16, 2013)

I failed once, but I got my 1CC of Battle Bakraid. I believe I was somewhere around 14,000,000+ points.

I'm so happy. That game had some swift bullet patterns I'm surprised I dodged my first try. 
I finally saw the end of Cho Ren Sha also.


----------



## Ansitru (Jul 16, 2013)

Trine and To The Moon.
To The Moon is amazing. Dem feels. q u q


----------



## Dreythalion (Jul 18, 2013)

Just finished G-Darius without dying.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 18, 2013)

Recently finished Megaman X for the second time.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 19, 2013)

Finished playing Womb Raider.
I quite liked it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 19, 2013)

Dreythalion said:


> Just finished G-Darius without dying.



YOU FANCY!!!!

Which route?


----------



## Taralack (Jul 28, 2013)

Just finished PMD: Gates to Infinity, including the postgame. Of which it had practically nothing to speak of compared to the previous two PMD games, which left a very sour taste in my mouth.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 28, 2013)

It wasn't as epic, sure, but it did have some charm to it.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 28, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> It wasn't as epic, sure, but it did have some charm to it.



I did like the improved graphics, though the UI took me a while to get used to. The ending got me crying though, which the other two didn't...


----------



## Ketsuo (Jul 28, 2013)

Finally finished Project X Zone for 3DS and I have to say the game ended up being kind of lame.


----------



## Cain (Jul 29, 2013)

I just finished pretty much all of To The Moon in a single sitting.

To say the least, it's magnificently beautiful and it's left me in tears at a lot of moments, especially sobbing through the last 10-15 minutes. It's beautiful.

I recommend everyone to play this indie game. It might be a bit weird control-wise sometimes, but it completely makes up for it. It combines those moments of comedy, romance, seriousness and just...I can't describe it. It's beautiful. The only word I can use. And I almost never use it.

It's beautiful.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 20, 2013)

The Last of Us.


----------



## MasterCrazy (Aug 20, 2013)

Bioshock Infinite. Really great, but I've yet to finish the DLC.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 28, 2013)

Borderlands 2. It's not over yet for me though, I got the Ultimate Vault Hunter DLC so I can play from the beginning with the same items as I had when I completed the game, then face super-powerful enemies and get some more badass loot.


----------



## JethroLerrael (Aug 30, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Recently finished Megaman X for the second time.


Just beat that myself for the first time after getting ahold of a copy. Revenge is so delicious! Waited like 19 years to beat it.

oh and a 2 hour 11 minute 30% run of metroid prime on hardmode while drunk off my tail. I'll tell you what, that game is balls hard on hardmode when you are in the right mind, that shiz is cray when you arent


----------



## Kid Boruto (Aug 30, 2013)

I recently completed the main storylines for *Borderlands 1 (PS3)*, *Final Fantasy XIII (PS3)*, *Resident Evil 6 (PS3)*, and *Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception (PS3)*.


----------



## Kidades (Aug 31, 2013)

GTA III and Dracula 4

Gta 3 was so damn annoying, especially after completing SA right before. It is the hardest GTA I played so far.

Currently playing TBogT, the last GTA for PC that I didn't complete. 40% completion, like it so far.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Aug 31, 2013)

I finally completed *Sly Cooper and the Thievius Raccoonus HD (PS3)*, I almost thought I'd never beat it, lol xD.


----------



## Mike Lobo (Sep 1, 2013)

I finished MGS4 yesterday morning.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Sep 1, 2013)

Finally got through the story mode of Pikmin 3. Seventy-two days. Thank god it wasn't the original Pikmin I was playing.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 1, 2013)

I need to stop going through a Link to the Past. But I love this game. @w@


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 1, 2013)

DuckTales: Remastered.  The final level was completely original.  They changed the story framework around quite a bit here, but it works - after defeating Count Duckula you still have to race Glomgold and Magica to get that one treasure (this time Scrooge's Number One Dime) before they do.  And it's still not over just yet....


----------



## JethroLerrael (Sep 2, 2013)

Just finished resident evil 6. Garbage game, infuriating fights, stupid amounts of fun to couch-game with a buddy.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Sep 5, 2013)

I recently completed *Sly 2: Band of Thieves HD (PS3)*, I died at least 10 times before I finally defeated Clock-La.

(the electric rings and that special energy blast were the cause)


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 9, 2013)

Castle Crashers on Steam. I only really play it on multiplayer, so I just finished it using the Grey Knight with a friend.


----------



## scythemouse (Sep 9, 2013)

Lords of Thunder via a Sega CD emulator.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 9, 2013)

Life: Summer Days.
I started a new level, Freshman Fright.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 9, 2013)

I finished the first Borderlands last week. I've been singing New Haven ever since then.


----------



## Saga (Sep 9, 2013)

I guess you could say I beat Minecraft because I killed the enderdragon. The credits play afterwards and you are brought to the main screen, so... I guess.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Sep 10, 2013)

I finally completed *Sly 3: Honor Among Thieves HD (PS3)*, I can't wait to play *Sly 4: Thieves in Time (PS3)* now.

(I wish Christmas came sooner lol xD)


----------



## Lobar (Sep 10, 2013)

I just finished Saints Row the Third last week.  I had initially dismissed the Saints Row franchise as a cheap knockoff of Grand Theft Auto, but now I see they only made it better.  Zimos is the best fucking character ever.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 10, 2013)

Dead Rising 2. Sullivan was more difficult than TK, but both had a simple fight pattern.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 10, 2013)

killer is dead. the final boss was short but epicly sweet, it's nice to have a not drawn out final boss fight.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Sep 13, 2013)

I recently completed *Jak and Daxter: The Precursor Legacy HD (PS3)*, I was surprised at how easily/quickly I beat it.

(I remember taking several weeks to beat it during my High School years)


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 13, 2013)

Jak 1 was really fun and colorful and imaginative.  So young, so innocent....


----------



## RockerFox (Sep 16, 2013)

LA Noire, I love the story


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 21, 2013)

Quickly beat Quake 3 Arena a few minutes ago. Just needed something to breeze through.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 21, 2013)

Halo Wars


----------



## Lobar (Sep 21, 2013)

Mirror's Edge.  It was pretty fun playing Parkour: The Game, but the ending felt cut short.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Sep 22, 2013)

Finished Saints Row 4 earlier this week and I've almost completed Trials Evolution


----------



## Kid Boruto (Sep 23, 2013)

I recently completed *Jak II HD (PS3)*, I'm glad I don't have to fight Metal Kor again, took me several hours to finally defeat him.


----------



## Orvar (Sep 29, 2013)

GTA:V (Ps3). Loved it, Amazing game if you like GTA.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 29, 2013)

I play my games too fast. I got Blood Dragon Friday and 100% it last night. :<


----------



## Avindur (Sep 29, 2013)

Far Cry 3. I decided to slit the bitches throat.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 29, 2013)

Avindur said:


> Far Cry 3. I decided to slit the bitches throat.



I haven't even played that yet. Only BD.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Oct 3, 2013)

*Jak 3 HD (PS3) - 8/10.*

I finally beat this game, kept dying several times before I destroyed all 14 nodes on the legs of that Dark Precursor dragon/robot thing.

(second part of battle was ALOT easier)


----------



## Kosdu (Oct 3, 2013)

Xcom enemy unknown, classic ironman mode with a few second wave modifiers. Lost only 3 soldiers the whole game, and 1 S.H.I.V. I think.

I'm doing it again on classic ironman, second month complete, armor, laser rifles, and not one casualty. 
Getting hella lot of satellites and money.


----------



## Aggybyte (Oct 3, 2013)

I just finished Super Paper Mario, weird game.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 5, 2013)

Dust: An Elysian tail. The gameplay was pretty fun, but the story really wasn't that great.


----------



## RTDragon (Oct 5, 2013)

Kingdom Hearts Final Mix 1.5 HD On Proud Mode. And i thought the original version on PS2 was challenging. Final Mix has a whole new set of challenges, Though the added scenes, as well a new abilities make a lot more sense for the series.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 7, 2013)

Link's Awakening. Seeing Hiroshi Yamauchi's name pop up at the very end of the credits was pretty saddening. It makes me realize what an impact he's had on my life.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 7, 2013)

Got through Mega Man X 2 in 73 minutes. I didn't get everything though. The head armor isn't needed and neither are sub tanks. I still hold Wire Sponge as the single WORST Mega Man boss design in the entirety of the Mega Man universe.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 7, 2013)

GTA 5's Story mode. Now to try online.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 2, 2014)

Just finished Phoenix Wright vs Professor Layton. HNNNNNNG all of my feels


----------



## Kid Boruto (Apr 2, 2014)

I recently completed Batman: Arkham City GOTY Edition (PS3).

I can't wait to play Origins, hoping the GOTY Edition (PS3) is released by Christmas for $40 New.


----------



## Greatodyer (Apr 30, 2014)

PokÃ©mon X.  Took me a while but I finally got there


----------



## RTDragon (May 1, 2014)

Completed the main storyline of Legasista on the PS3 around the end of march. And just earned a trophy of clearing 100 floors with a team of three in a Demon-geon. Though to be honest having to do the entire dugeons of each mode six times each for the trophies. Three for a 100 floor dungeon with a Trio, Duo, and Solo. and the same with 200 floors in each mode.


----------



## Lobar (May 1, 2014)

Suck it, FTL.


----------



## Deep Blu Issy (May 2, 2014)

I "completed" GTA 5 for the 2nd time. It took a while. Can't really complete games like that, though.


----------



## TransformerRobot (May 5, 2014)

*comes in after finishing the Jago playthrough of Killer Instinct Classic* Fuck you, Eyedol.


----------



## Milo (May 5, 2014)

I don't complete games really. I just explore until I get tired, then pick up the next game


----------



## Stratelier (May 6, 2014)

I completed Mario Kart 7 - unlocked all the parts.  I can now drive the Gold kart with Gold wheels and the Gold glider (but gold wheels are absolutely _horrible_ in the cornering department.  I'll stick with wood).


----------



## Tremodo (May 11, 2014)

Left 4 Dead 2, got still something to prove and the real deal. Game is only half-way enjoyable with bots, unplayable with people. And bots are stupid and borderline useless.

 Did my thing, uninstalled it, don't plan on looking back.

Guardin' gnome was fun though, probably the best part of the game.


----------



## scythemouse (May 15, 2014)

Mega Man 2. Yeah, I save-scummed, but considering I don't get more weapon energy in the final level and all other weapons but Bubble Lead replenish the final bosses health, I don't regret it. WTF, Capcom?


----------



## Cyberra (May 26, 2014)

I've finished both campaigns in Titanfall, IMC and Militia. And I've completed Darksiders 2.

At the moment Dead Space 2 is about halfway done, I'm 2 chapters short of finishing a Halo 4 co-op legendary run, and I'm about a third of the way through a Darksiders II apocalyptic run.


----------



## SirRob (May 26, 2014)

I finally did it, I got the 2nd ending in Etrian Odyssey IV... and now to never touch it again! I'll miss my party... for about two minutes. 
The 6th stratum boss was actually easier for me than the Fallen One, since it had a turn-by-turn pattern to it.


----------



## RedDagger (May 27, 2014)

Trials fusion!

Well, okay, I still only have silver for Rock of Rages and Inferno IV, but I've got plats for the first two sections so that counters it, right?


----------



## Maugryph (Jun 1, 2014)

Katamari Damacy. Most random game ever, it was hilariously strange.


----------



## Tremodo (Jun 1, 2014)

Doom II

Great game, even though it was so obviously rushed, and it is pretty much an expansion pack, rather than a sequel. It is an OCD completionist nightmare, with impossible 100% secrets on some levels without using cheats.

Also, I hate that they seemed to think that higher difficulty would make the game better. It's for crap like that (and goddamn pain elementals) that I think Doom is better.

Compare Thy Flesh Consumed to the other 3 episodes, difficulty sky-rockets, but level design isn't necessarily better.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 1, 2014)

Finished Watch Dogs last night. Heeeeeurgh


----------



## Cyberra (Jun 2, 2014)

I FINALLY finished Pokemon Y. Now I can get back to my espurr shiny breeding project and horde hunt shinies all I damn well want


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jun 2, 2014)

I just finished Tales of Symphonia 2 about a week ago. Right now I'm at the end of Tales of Destiny. I really love the Tales series!


----------



## okay wow (Jun 2, 2014)

I recently wrapped up Mario Tennis for Game Boy Color (on the 3DS Virtual Console), oddly enough. The RPG elements really make this one stand out from other sports games.


----------



## Gryxll (Jun 2, 2014)

I don't know if it counts as completing a game or not but last night on LoL I ulted so hard as FiddleSticks that its said half of the east coasts females are still without undergarments having had thrown them at a scarecrow. I say I completed it myself.


----------



## Hewge (Jun 2, 2014)

Finished The Last Tinker: City of colors the other day. Talk about a charming game!


----------



## LazyShaymin (Jun 2, 2014)

Within the past week I finished Battle Block Theater, Super Metroid, and Metroid Other M (again)


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 2, 2014)

Completed the main story in Scribblenauts Unlimited. The game actually encourages you to be a dick.


----------



## RedDagger (Jun 3, 2014)

Trials fusion, finally got gold on every track =D

Getting gold on inferno IV is probably the most satisfied I've been with a game. Making that last platform at 35 faults and 5 minutes...aw yeah.


----------



## Sylver (Jun 3, 2014)

Minecraft, if that's even possible...


----------



## Maugryph (Jun 8, 2014)

LionelKC said:


> Minecraft, if that's even possible...



Nice. I thought I was the only one.


----------

